# Is this a good deal?



## Jacques1 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

in a word NO. 

Basic 12500 dhs - VERY LOW
Housing 12000 dhs ( 2bedroom appartment) - 150,000 PA
Car allowance 1500 dhs - SMALL CAR
Health insurance 400 dhs (goverment) - YOU WANT PRIVATE MED INSURANCE
Annual ticket home 300 dhs - THIS SHOULD READ 3000 DHS EACH?

What line of work are you in?


----------



## Jacques1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm aTechnical consultant


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Basic - 20k
Housing - 130 - 150k
Private Medical Insurance
Return Flights - annually
Company Car
if relocating - relocation allowance 
1 months temporary accomodation
All sponsorship related fees etc 

School fees - you may want to get this written in now.

does this help?


----------



## Jacques1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Geordie thanks for your help..


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

housing is per annum, 

the government health insurance - they have to pay for by law and it is only about 300 dhs a year! 

relocation - is getting you from where you are now to here.

sponsorship - it is for your residence visa and it is their responsibility to pay it, if you have a married contract they will pay for your wife's expenses also.

flights to UK are about 4500 dhs return. Hope this helps.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AED 400 pm is nowhere near enough to pay for decent private medical for one person.

Note however, that from July employers in Dubai will have to provide medical insurance for employees by law, but many will only offer limited plans.


----------

